# First RV Trip Advice



## Smartie612 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi there,

I am from the UK and planning a trip across the states in a motorhome next March/April. My route is currently as follows:
Miami â€“ Florida â€“ Panama City â€“ New Orleans â€“ Mississippi/Jackson â€“ Memphis â€“ Little Rock â€“ Dallas â€“ Amarillo â€“ Carlsbad Caverns â€“ Sante Fe â€“ Albuquerque â€“ Durango â€“ Mesa Verde N.P â€“ Monument Valley â€“ Grand Canyon â€“ Death Valley N.P â€“ Bishop â€“ Yosemite N.P. â€“ San Fran â€“ Monterey â€“ Big Sur â€“ Santa Barbara â€“ L.A 

I just wondered what the general rules are on 'sleeping where you park', i.e., can I just pull up anywhere and sleep? Does it vary from state-to-state? 

I also though I would ask for peoples opinions on the route - is there anywhere I am missing/should miss? Me and my friend will both be 27 when we go so a good mix of lively cities and beautiful scenery would be great. we have 40 days set aside for the trip.

I am really excited about exploring the US and want to get the most out of my trip, so any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Wyotraveler (Aug 29, 2013)

Instead of just pulling over and parking over night you might consider a Walmart or Flying J truck stop. You may want to also check the average daily temps in Death Valley for when you will be there.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Most wal mart will allow you to camp over night, but u can not set up a camp base there. So many have in the past that some wal mart NOW ban RV'ers parking in the lot completely. So call ahead and ask or when you get there go ask the manager if it would be ok to park overnight.


----------



## jasper2222 (Aug 29, 2013)

trip

I would look at staying in the National Park, State, and Core of Engineers campgrounds.  They are all safe and nice and give you a good taste of the country.


----------



## Kirk (Sep 3, 2013)

There are many different places to stay in this country, but we don't generally stay on the side of the roads in most areas.


----------



## nineoaks2004 (Sep 5, 2013)

If you are past 62 you can get the America the Beautiful /Natl. parks pass which give you 50% off at most federal campgrounds, Corps of engineers, and many state parks, I use reserve America for reservations usually. I do not like parking at Wally world  or Flying J , and other places except when entirely necessary, I prefer hook ups and peace of mind / quiet..


----------



## Shorty (Sep 5, 2013)

Ahh...being 27 again.....sorry, my mind was wandering for a moment. You say you are looking for good mix of lively cities, I hope that you are dragging a toad with you. This makes it easier to get to town...but then, depending on how lively...maybe a taxi is the way to go, so you can safely get back to the camper. Some camping locations are away from where 'lively' may be


----------

